# Hitch



## silverarrow (Jul 3, 2005)

Newbie here. I was wondering if anyone has placed a bike hitch on their cars. I am looking for something that will hold two bikes and won't take away from the looks of the car. If anyone has any pictures that would be very helpful


----------

